# Pain after colonoscopy?



## bostonlass

*pain after colonoscopy?*

Hi,

I had my colonoscopy today. The dr said it was all clear but he took biopsies in four places because he said sometimes even though it looks clear you can still tell by the biopsy what is wrong. 

Did anyone have pain afterwards? Don't get me wrong, I was feeling no pain for many hours after but once the versid and demerol wore off I was like whoa...this hurts, especially all around my rib cage. Is that normal?

While he was doing it I was awake and actually watched it happen on the tv but during some points I cried out in pain so they gave me more meds. I wonder if that's what I'm feeling?

I'm honestly shocked that it looked all clear since it hurts oh so bad all the time.


----------



## imisspopcorn

Sorry your having pain...Is it feeling like pressure under your ribs? It could be gas pain from the air that is injected into the colon....


----------



## forum contributor

Hey, BL!

Sorry you're feeling so crappy 

As far as it being clear, my first c-oscopy was as well, but the biopsies showed microscopic colitis.


----------



## Kuwabara

Boston lass after my last Colo. I had pain for a couple of days. Just felt sore. Its to be expected really. If it doesnt subside, defo consult your doctor - try and rest up as much as possible.


----------



## Rhonda

Gas is always painful to me, so it's normal after a colonoscopy for me to hurt until I pass all of that air.  I agree that if your pain doesn't subside in a day or so to contact your doc.  Sorry you're hurting.


----------



## bostonlass

Thanks everyone. Yeah it does feel like pressure. It also kills in my back where my ribs are when I cough. I would really appreciate one solid day of no pain, you know? It's been over two months that I've been on just ensure and broth and in pain and nauseous. 

I'm going to have to look up microscopic crohn's. What's weird though is that I'm in pain with it even though it's not visible, if that's what it is of course. I guess it could be other things, right? I read about sjogren's disease that could cause similar problems.

The prep definitely sucked!!! I didn't mind the watery D since I get that all the time and this actually didn't hurt at all, but the drinking of that disgusting liquid while trying not to vomit was the worst. I did vomit a bunch of it so after that I had to slowly sip it. Took me from six o'clock pm till midnight. It was slow torture. As a matter of fact I was thinking if a country wanted to torture prisoners, have them do the colonoscopy prep but make them sip it slowly over four hours. Seriously I would have told any deep dark secret if it would have sped things up! lol


----------



## imisspopcorn

You may have uncovered a new form of torture....Sorry your feeling crappy. It really does sound like gas pain....Are you passing any??? Be careful it might not be only air:ycool: But, don't hold it in either!!!


----------



## PERDITA

bostonlass said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. Yeah it does feel like pressure. It also kills in my back where my ribs are when I cough. I would really appreciate one solid day of no pain, you know? It's been over two months that I've been on just ensure and broth and in pain and nauseous.
> 
> I'm going to have to look up microscopic crohn's. What's weird though is that I'm in pain with it even though it's not visible, if that's what it is of course. I guess it could be other things, right? I read about sjogren's disease that could cause similar problems.
> 
> The prep definitely sucked!!! I didn't mind the watery D since I get that all the time and this actually didn't hurt at all, but the drinking of that disgusting liquid while trying not to vomit was the worst. I did vomit a bunch of it so after that I had to slowly sip it. Took me from six o'clock pm till midnight. It was slow torture. As a matter of fact I was thinking if a country wanted to torture prisoners, have them do the colonoscopy prep but make them sip it slowly over four hours. Seriously I would have told any deep dark secret if it would have sped things up! lol


I had my colonosocpy last tuesday and agree with you the prep is worse than anthing else - I tried the drink it all down in one go to fool my stomach but like you it wasnt having any of it and it comes back before you have a chance to swallow, - good idea about the torture - if they gave the prep to all the yobs instead of ASBO's and cautions I think the crime rate would definitely go down!


----------



## bostonlass

Today it feels like someone punched me in my ribs. I'm home from work today because I can't function in this pain. (and can't wear a bra since it kills). I feel like a whiney baby calling the doctor since I seem to call him a lot and especially since the colonoscopy was clear they'll think I'm a hypochondriac or something but seriously if this doesn't let up by tomorrow I'll give him a call. Hurts to move, cough, clear my throat and to press on the rib area just kills.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

If that keeps up I would call the Dr. I have never had pain like that. Had several colonoscopies this year too. 

The prep is the worst. I always have to chase it with some sort of soda or something. 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## forum contributor

How are you feeling today, fellow Bostonian?


----------



## Agent X20

Just for the record, I've had horrible gas pain after things like that, but usually lower down, not in my ribs. I go back to bed and lie on my side and it "passes" naturally after a while (no accidents yet!)
I agree with chrohnshobo... if it persists, get in touch with the doc.


----------



## farm

bostonlass said:
			
		

> Today it feels like someone punched me in my ribs. I'm home from work today because I can't function in this pain. (and can't wear a bra since it kills). I feel like a whiney baby calling the doctor since I seem to call him a lot and especially since the colonoscopy was clear they'll think I'm a hypochondriac or something but seriously if this doesn't let up by tomorrow I'll give him a call. Hurts to move, cough, clear my throat and to press on the rib area just kills.


This could be the carbon dioxide they used to inflate your colon to get the scope in there.  Best thing for this (if it is the case) is to get up and walk around and get the gas out!


----------



## bostonlass

Well today the pain is much less and so I'm at work. It still hurts to even touch my ribs and to cough, etc. but nothing like yesterday! 

I tried googling biopsy colonoscopy but I can't find what they look for in a biopsy. Are there a set number of diseases that they look for? I'm just worried that something will be there and they'll miss it.


----------



## imisspopcorn

Essentially all they are looking for is changes at the cellular level....They'll look for cancerous changes and inflammation. If they see abnormal cells, they diagnose it from there. Did your doctor say if you had any polyps???


----------



## bostonlass

No polyps at all. Does that fact mean there wouldn't be any cancer? That would be a welcome result.


----------



## Pirate

I once had the same problem during one of my stays in the hospital. About 7 hrs after the colonoscopy my GI had me brought back down and did another colonoscopy just to let the gas and air out. Boy was that a relief. I was in a lot of pain and couldn't get anything to move. Tried walking the halls, my wife even tried massaging my stomach. Boy that made it worse. 

At least the 2nd time I didn't have to do the prep since I was on IV'S and hadn't had anything to eat for a few days.


----------



## Agent X20

bostonlass said:
			
		

> No polyps at all. Does that fact mean there wouldn't be any cancer? That would be a welcome result.


As I understand it, no polyps = good! that also includes having any polyps removed during the scope... that also = good!

Best get the final word off the doc, though!


----------



## imisspopcorn

Oh honey, don't worry yourself like this...No polyps is good....Let us know what they find...Mine have always been normal (colon wise) since my disease is in the sm. bowel.


----------

